# M18 versus M12



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

My M18 Hackzall recently shorted out. I was wondering if the M12 is worth owning or should I just get another M18


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Obvious 18 more powerful all i have used my m 12 is for closet bolts get another 18 has more uses


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

How old is it? I have the M18 Normal Sawzall,and its a beast. I also have the M12, and love the versatility. My partner just got M18 Hackzall and likes it, but can't speak for longevity. You would know that better than me . My advice is go with my set up. If you just get a M12 you'll find it lacking power, but a normal M18 can't get in places the M12 can. My reason for asking how old it is, is because Milwaukee will probably fix it for free. My Hammer Drill in that kit's chuck got  up. It was so stripped I bought a replacement and couldn't replace it because the internal threads were stripped. I work that hammer drill pretty good. But Milwaukee fixed it at no cost to me and had it back in less than a week round trip.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

suzie said:


> My M18 Hackzall recently shorted out. I was wondering if the M12 is worth owning or should I just get another M18


 I still have the old 18v for all around saw... m12 is for cutting toothpick..


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

From my experience with other 12v Milwaukee they hold up just fine to me. I carry the drive in my tool bag at all times, plus I have the pvc shear at easy access. 

If your really cutting so much stuff you need a 18v then you have to go that route. If instead your talking about a few cuts here and there, then 12v package is the way to go, in my opinion. I've been planning on adding the 12v reciprocating saw to my tool set, but it always slips my mind when I near Mill supply, mostly because I wouldn't use it that much.

A day long job of cutting and I sling a cord and get my corded Milwaukee, because I know its going to last as long as its plugged in.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Contact Milwaukee or send it to me, it has a 5 year warranty.


----------

